# See you at Dragonmeet!



## EN Publishing (Dec 2, 2022)

Dragonmeet​
This weekend is Dragonmeet 2023! We'll be there in the lower trade hall on stand 39 - come say Hi!







The Weather Outside is Frightful: Chilly D&D Resources!​We're excited to launch our next project: *The Weather Outside is Frightful: Chilly D&D Resources!

Click here to follow the project on Kickstarter!* 

The northerns lands are buried under snow and ice. It is beautiful, pristine, and still. Too still...
Bring the cold chill of winter to your D&D games with this 30-page softcover book

Four chilly subclasses for barbarians, monks, and warlocks 
Undead monsters who hide in the obscuring ice and snow, and chilling foes to astound your players 
Challenge your players with encounters such as avalanches, frozen bridges, mammoth warriors, winter riders, and wolves 
On a dark, snowy night, there comes a dream of lust, blood, and a girl with a heart of winter--an adventure for characters of 4th level!


----------

